# All dialects: عاد (filler)



## Finland

*Moderator note:
This thread is split from here.*

Hello! 



elroy said:


> Hmmm...they're definitely not 100% equivalents (because there are situations in which you would say "3aad" but you definitely wouldn't say "ba2a"). In fact, my first thought upon reading your post was that the two aren't really equivalents at all ("3aad" just "feels" different from "ba2a" ), but the more I think about it, the more I think that you can replace "ba2a" with "3aad" in most contexts (but not the other way around). This is interesting; I've never really thought about it before!


 
Could you give some examples of typical uses of 3aad please?

S


----------



## Malki92

The Olive Tree Dictionary (a dictionary of Palestinian Arabic) gives a few examples:

KhallSuuni 3aad - Come on then, get on with it!

'uskot 3aad - Come on, be quiet!

bass 3aad - Come on, that's enough!

kiif 3aad biddna ne3mal?! - Well then, what should we do?!

(This can be found in page 3 of The Olive Tree Dictionary)


----------



## Aloulu

Funny to see that this word is exactly the same used as we do in our Tunisian dialect. Never knew that Palestinians use it the same way. We Tunisians use it quite alot. "Oskot 3aad", "yezzi 3aad" (enough man!/come on! enough!). To emphasize things and kind of show impatience (now!).


----------



## analeeh

For what it's worth, I'm pretty sure all of those uses of _3aad_ can be replaced with _ba2a _in other Levantine dialects. Perhaps elroy can give us some other examples.


----------



## Hemza

عاد is also used as a filler in Morocco but rather at the beginning of the sentence. I think it's also used in the rest of the Maghreb.
Example, when someone fed up says "We're here now!!" it is said like "ها حنا عاد"

It is also used with the meaning "just". عاد جاء؟ (did he just arrived?) or even repeated عاد عاد to say "just right now" or often used with داب (عاد داب) to means "he/she just (did)".


----------



## elroy

I'm actually surprised عاد is used in Tunisian, since it's not even used in Syrian!  Is it used in Egyptian?

Tounsi51, not only do we use it the way you do, but we use it in other ways as well (see below); I'd say this is a Palestinian word _par excellence_.

We don't use it in the ways Hemza describes for Moroccan, though. 





shaliach said:


> KhallSuuni 3aad - Come on then, get on with it!
> 
> 'uskot 3aad - Come on, be quiet!
> 
> bass 3aad - Come on, that's enough!
> 
> kiif 3aad biddna ne3mal?! - Well then, what should we do?!


 These examples are good but the translations are too weak.  "3aad" expresses more frustration than "come on."  It's more like "already" as in "That's enough already!". (But we all love the Olive Tree Dictionary despite its many weaknesses.   Right, @apricots?) 

Other uses:

1.) If you're telling a story or explaining something, you can use عاد after giving a bunch of details to connect what you've said so far to what comes next.  For example, let's say you're describing a dramatic argument between two people and you're giving the whole background.  After describing a series of events, you say عاد زعلت سهير, meaning "So anyway, Suheir got upset."  (I don't know if I did a good job explaining this. )

2.) It can be used to express mild disappointment, in cases where things don't turn out the way you want them to or you plan for something and you can't do it for whatever reason.  For example, let's say you have a friend who really likes to go to the beach so on his day off, you call him up and ask him if he wants to go to the beach.  You say the weather is beautiful, you took the day off too, and they're having a special at the beachfront restaurant.  Your friend tells you that he'd rather just rest.  You say, "Really?"  Your friend says, "Yeah, sorry.  You say  عاد أنا قلت أكيد بتكيف تروح عالشط إلك زمان مش رايح.  It's like saying "Oh man, I figured..."

I think in other Levantine dialects بقى can be used for 1) but not for 2).  Is that right?


----------



## tounsi51

it's not me who replied but Aloulu 

1) This meaning also exists in Tunisia.
اش قالك عاد what did he told you then

2) We also have this meaning. Aloulu and Djara can confirm.

Tunisian Arabic has many surprises in store haha


----------



## elroy

tounsi51 said:


> 1) This meaning also exists in Tunisia.
> اش قالك عاد what did he told you then


 That doesn't exemplify the usage I described.


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> 1) This meaning also exists in Tunisia.
> اش قالك عاد what did he told you then



We would say the same in Morocco: شنو قال لك عاد؟ and it means "then" too. I forgot about this usage but it also means "then" in Morocco, as well as "من ثم" (but this latter is typically from the South and Mauritania)

@elroy : Some expressions found in Maghrebi dialects aren't found in Egyptian but are found in let say Arabian dialects or even Iraqi (don't know Levantine ones enough to judge). It is not a matter of countries or distances but rather a matter of tribes which left their dialects. عاد also express frustration in Morocco but not in the same form used in Palestinian.


----------



## be.010

Some major Syrian cities (I know for sure Homs, and possibly Latakia - the urban areas only) use 3aad with the all the senses used in The Olive Tree dictionary, after applying elroy's correction. I think also people in Tripoli, Lebanon use the same word. It's strange how geographically disconnected are the peoples that use this word!!



analeeh said:


> For what it's worth, I'm pretty sure all of those uses of _3aad_ can be replaced with _ba2a _in other Levantine dialects. Perhaps elroy can give us some other examples.


 That at least applies to Damascus.


----------



## elroy

What about my examples, be.010?  Do you agree that بقى can be used in 1) but not 2)?


----------



## be.010

Yes, exactly...
EDIT: I think even the Homsi 3aad doesn't work for 2, sounds like a 100% Palestinian word.


----------



## momai

I am sorry to disappoint you elroy but 3aad is not only Palestinian but also used in Syria in Salamieh city at least (thus all coastal areas anyway).
To make sure I'll give the following examples:
asking someoneأنت عاد ليش اجيت لعندو
blaming someoneعاد أنا قايلو ما يروح لعندو
عاد تعا انت لعندي asking someone to come over
أنا عاد لهيك فكرتو جايه لعندي wondering


----------



## elroy

I'm so disappointed! 


momai said:


> asking someoneأنت عاد ليش اجيت لعندو
> blaming someoneعاد أنا قايلو ما يروح لعندو
> عاد تعا انت لعندي asking someone to come over
> أنا عاد لهيك فكرتو جايه لعندي wondering


 We don't have the third or fourth ones.

We have the second one; that's actually similar to my #2.  It's about something happening that is at odds with a certain expectation.  In my example, your friend's not wanting to go to the beach is at odds with your expectation that he would really want to.  In your example, this person's going to the other person's place is at odds with your asking him not to.

I'm not sure about the first one.  It doesn't sound immediately familiar, but it doesn't sound totally foreign either.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> I'm actually surprised عاد is used in Tunisian, since it's not even used in Syrian!  Is it used in Egyptian?


It is used in Upper Egypt (Sa3idi اللهجة الصعيدية) but not in the North as far as I know. It is equivalent to ba2a, and as Elroy explained, it expresses frustration, impatience, sometimes anger or irritation. For example a child doesn't stop whining, so his mother/father shouts بس بقي bass(e) ba2a (enough already!)
But this doesn't mean that 3aad/ba2a only express frustration or bad feelings, sometimes it's like a reminder ما أنا قلت لك بقى (I did tell you but you forgot).

For the other 2 usages Elroy mentioned, I don't think they apply to the EA بقى , and I can't talk about عاد with certainty because I only heard it in series taking place in Upper Egypt, but I imagine the usage is the same between the two EA expressions.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> ما أنا قلت لك بقى (I did tell you but you forgot).


 We wouldn't use عاد there.  We would say طَب ما أنا قلتلك / ما أنا قلتلك طيب.


----------



## cherine

We also say طب ما أنا قلت لك.


----------

